# 25th Annual World Fishing & Outdoor Exposition



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I know it's early but the 25th Annual World Fishing & Outdoor Exposition will be from March 4-7 this is the must go to show of the year in this area and even though the crowds are large it's still worth going to here is the link for the show

http://www.sportshows.com/


You will notice there are other dates for other locations on the link


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

And you see what city kicks off the show! I'll be gathering info for the P&S Hudson Fish-In on my brand new gel-packed knees. Hopefully my tax return will be back by then....


----------

